# Calling all Australians - All Hail Sean Williams



## Talia_Brie (Jan 4, 2005)

I just read _The Crooked Letter_ by Sean Williams. It was absolutely brilliant. I inhaled the first 200 pages.

I would recommend yuo all get out there adn grab it as quickly as possible. Book two comes out in March.

I've also read the first two books of The Change, which, while bordering on young adult fiction, are still extremely good reads.

Highly Recommended.


----------



## A_MacLaren (Jan 8, 2005)

I've read all three books of The Change. It was well written, but the post-apocalyptic setting was a bit dull.


----------



## Talia_Brie (Jan 9, 2005)

If you read The Crooked Letter, you'll gain a new level of appreciation for The Change. 

And it is a better book with better environments.


----------

